# Free Specialized Langster steel frame



## jayonabike (27 Mar 2018)

Free Langster steel frame, size large but it has part of a seat post stuck in it. I tried caustic soda which got most of the post out except a small piece. I’ve given up on it and bought a new frame. Could also do with a re spray. 
Pick up from Hemel Hempstead 
Long standing forum members only


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

jayonabike said:


> Free Langster steel frame, size large but it has part of a seat post stuck in it. I tried caustic soda which got most of the post out except a small piece. I’ve given up on it and bought a new frame. Could also do with a re spray.
> Pick up from Hemel Hempstead
> Long standing forum members only
> View attachment 401703
> ...



Nice bit of Karma @jayonabike , how far down the tube is that stuck piece ?


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Mar 2018)

Could you put a long pipe in and bang it as far down as possible.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Mar 2018)

Looks like you nearly have that out. You gave up just at the wrong time.......


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Mar 2018)

Is that a 58 or 56 frame?


----------



## jayonabike (27 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Nice bit of Karma @jayonabike , how far down the tube is that stuck piece ?


A good couple of inches


----------



## jayonabike (27 Mar 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Is that a 58 or 56 frame?


58


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2018)

jayonabike said:


> A good couple of inches



ok really needs to come out or go down a bit more


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Mar 2018)

I really appreciate gesture to offer it up for free and I would like to take on the challenge (partly to annoy the wife), but I don't think I will be able to get down to you in the near future, so I will pass. I hope it goes to a deserving home and does not get junked.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2018)

I think you need to leave it for a while and then come back to it when you have settled down. It must be frustrating that you have got do far and it has thrown another spanner in the works.
A good saw blade or narrow file should be able to cut through the edge of the post . You would need to make 2 or 3 cuts to make the tube into segments so as to loosen it's grip and allow it to move to be extracted.


----------



## GuyBoden (22 Apr 2018)

You've nearly finished, but using caustic soda, it's a long wait.

I'd block up the seat tube from the BB side, carefully pour in some caustic soda and leave it outside for a week or two. Add more caustic soda if needed.


----------

